# Group Rides near Franklin, TN



## drhule23 (Feb 26, 2005)

I will be visiting family in Franklin, TN in a couple of weeks. I have ridden the Natchez Trace parkway before and noticed several group rides on one particular Saturday morning. Is anyone aware of a fast group ride that rides the Trace traditionally on Saturdays? Is there a standard meeting time and place? ANy details would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

drhule23 = check out the Harpeth Bike Club (http://www.harpethbikeclub.com). They have a pretty good Century on June 23 that's very well supported.


----------



## overloaded (Feb 8, 2007)

Try the Nashville Cyclist site:

http://www.nashvillecyclist.com/architecture/frameset.html

Training Rides and Charity Rides links on the left side of page.

...also a message board with a Training Rides section that may help with additional details if you want to post.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

I agree with both of the other posts: check out Harpeth Bike Club and Nashville Cyclist.

Harpeth Bike Club has regular Saturday rides, not necessarily along Natchez Trace Parkway but generally in the Franklin/Lieper's Fork area and with a few exceptions, we welcome visitors (check the web site to see if the Saturday ride is members-only on that particular week), so even if you're not here for the Harpeth River Ride on the 23rd, join us for whatever we're up to on the Saturday of your choice. Saturday rides break up into different levels. The faster group has been doing around 50-ish miles at around 17-18 mph the last few weeks. There are also slower groups for people who want a more leisurely ride. Check HarpethBikeClub.com for details about Saturday rides. We also do Sunday moring, Tuesday evening, and Thursday evening rides, so come on out if you're visiting the Nashville area.

For faster rides, there's a race-pace (20mph+) training ride called "Be There or Get Slower," that leaves from the model airplane field at Edwin Warner Park in Nashville/Belle Meade/Forest Hills (at the intersection of Vaughn Rd. and Old Hickory) almost every Saturday. See NashvilleCyclist.com for details.


----------

